
Ask HN: Box vs. Dropbox - ashray5
Dropbox seems to market itself as a more consumer friendly product, but I switched to Box last week, and experienced no issues at all as a consumer. There were no significant switching costs in terms of time or annoyance,  I just dragged and dropped all my files from one drive (or folder) to the other on my Mac. They magically synced across all my devices, just like Dropbox.<p>It&#x27;s fair to say Dropbox had an early mover advantage in the consumer segment, but I can&#x27;t seem to find anything special about Dropbox now compared to Box. I see a lot of articles out there touting Box as an enterprise focused company and Dropbox as a consumer first company but from consumer perspective, I see no tangible differences. In fact, Box is more enticing because it offers more free storage. What am I missing? Is it like the Cola market and I&#x27;m unable to tell the taste difference between Pepsi and Coke?
======
hooliuhn
Yep. Where I work at Box is the enterprise solution for sharing files
externally.

